# Grab Handles for Roll Bars



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

Here is a picture of some grab handles I made. I weigh 220lbs and they support my weight fully when hanging from them. They were made with the king cobra.


----------



## Crf4871 (Jun 21, 2013)

*Nice!*

That's freekin cool man. Nice utility idea.


----------



## MidwestCord (Jul 15, 2013)

Great idea!


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## J-Will (Jul 19, 2013)

Seen a few guys on IG use them for their jeeps. I think it is a genius idea. They came out great.


----------



## Southern_cordist (May 8, 2013)

Do you have a tutorial on those? I mean I know the knot, but the connections, and how you mounted?


----------



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

Southern_cordist said:


> Do you have a tutorial on those? I mean I know the knot, but the connections, and how you mounted?


Sorry for the delay, I do not. I will add it to my list. There is much I want to add as far as tutorials go. 

That's why I think this site is such a great idea. We all know the knots, but the ingenuity/creativity on putting things together is something we can all learn from one another.

I promise, I am making a list and will try to post as soon as possible. The Shift Knob is going to be the first one, because I actually need to make it. :cheers2:


----------



## J-Will (Jul 19, 2013)

Vin said:


> Sorry for the delay, I do not. I will add it to my list. There is much I want to add as far as tutorials go.
> 
> That's why I think this site is such a great idea. We all know the knots, but the ingenuity/creativity on putting things together is something we can all learn from one another.
> 
> I promise, I am making a list and will try to post as soon as possible. The Shift Knob is going to be the first one, because I actually need to make it. :cheers2:


Yes you do.. Get on it Dave... If that IS your real name!! (vin) :nuts:


----------



## glock26USMC (Jul 19, 2013)

J-Will said:


> Yes you do.. Get on it Dave... If that IS your real name!! (vin) :nuts:


One will never know


----------



## Hydrashoks (Jul 20, 2013)

Here's a shot of a local fella who had a sponsor send him some, when I see him at the next Jeep Night, i'll ask who.

He's got them all over.

I'll throw some other shots in the Jeep Thread.


----------



## jdparacord (Jan 5, 2015)

Here are the ones I have made for my jeep wrangler tj









--------------------------------------
Paracord+jeeps= awesome!!!!!
I love Paracord and all of it's uses. And I enjoy making Paracord products!!! Follow me on instagram: 98tj_justin2015


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

It looks like they match the color of the Jeep. That's nice looking.


----------



## jdparacord (Jan 5, 2015)

J-Will said:


> Seen a few guys on IG use them for their jeeps. I think it is a genius idea. They came out great.


i make them too!


----------

